# Seksualiteit > Anticonceptie >  Duur laatste pil

## kvh88

Hallo allemaal,

Ik heb onlangs onveilige sex gehad een dag nadat ik mijn laatste pil heb geslikt. Ik ben wel ongesteld geweest, maar twijfel nu of ik zwanger kan zijn.
Kan iemand hierbij helpen?

Groetjes kvh

----------

